# Cooper Hygrade



## Kelpie3 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello,

This bike is a Cooper Hygrade as it says on the nameplate.  The rear fender says "Patented 1915 International Stamping Co.

I don't know that I have a use for it, and may sell it to save it from the scrap heap.  It was in an old barn loft and looks to have been repainted.  THe serial number is 410800, with a number 7 above that.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## olevince (Nov 8, 2009)

*pm sent*

Hey, I sent you a pm


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2009)

It is certainly unique. Nice find!


----------



## mre straightbar (Nov 9, 2009)

*might be interested in it*

are you gonna sell?


----------



## Kelpie3 (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't really know what this thing is worth, but after looking closer, the crank has some stripped threads, so a new crank might be necessary.  The sprocket is in good shape, but has been painted.  Also, someone had done a poor restoration attempt on the fenders.  They have body filler to smooth out dents.  The stem is not original and the grips are newer too.

I found out from my Dad that it used to belong to a neighbor of my grandparents.  It used to have flat steel rims and a hairpin seat.  I may go back to the barn to see if I can locate the seat.

I have a few people that are interested, so does anyone know what a fair price should be?

Thanks,


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 9, 2009)

*fair price*

$150-$200 high end $75- $150 low end.there ya go


----------

